# Chainsaw safety



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Is there any good informational websites on chainsaw safety or maybe we could start our own list?


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is the Husqvarna page dealing with chainsaw safety as well as the ordering page for safety equipment:

http://www.chainsaw.com/safety

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/accessories-old/safety-equipment-and-clothes/

Stihl also has some short instructional videos (similar ones can be found on the Husqvarna site as well):

http://www.stihlusa.com/information/videos/


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a couple tips, learned/earned the hard way.

1) Always wear safety glasses when operating a chainsaw, or standing near someone who is operating a chain saw.
2) Do NOT wear gloves when operating a chainsaw, unless you absolutely need to. 
3) Do NOT stand within 20 feet of someone else operating a chainsaw. Not in front, not to the side, not in back of. 
4) Do NOT reach in to pull cut logs aside, while someone else is cutting a tree into logs with a chainsaw. (I have a nice scar on my left wrist from learning this)
5) Do NOT climb a ladder, or tree carrying a running chainsaw. 
6) Do NOT "saw" a chainsaw back and forth, like a manual saw, when cutting with it. They aren't designed to work that way.

I'm sure there are a million other tips and ideas, but those are some I can think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> I have a couple tips, learned/earned the hard way.
> 
> 1) Always wear safety glasses when operating a chainsaw, or standing near someone who is operating a chain saw.
> 2) Do NOT wear gloves when operating a chainsaw, unless you absolutely need to.
> ...


 
I'd have added: ALWAYS WEAR CHAPS!

That's a lesson learned the hard way :sad:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Never get complacent running a saw. It gets hard doing so, when you're totally comfortable running one. Always cut and use a saw like it's your first time. When bucking logs or leveling stumps, get those dogs in that wood and let the saw do its job. 

If you're using a saw correctly, there is almost no effort on the part of cutting through. The dogs dig in, the chain does its thing. Always be watchful for old wires, any metal or rocks. Any of those will be repeated sharpenings for your chain and can be dangerous.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Search youtube videos. You can see examples of how to do things right and learn what happens when you do things wrong.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Never get complacent running a saw. It gets hard doing so, when you're totally comfortable running one. Always cut and use a saw like it's your first time. When bucking logs or leveling stumps, get those dogs in that wood and let the saw do its job.
> 
> If you're using a saw correctly, there is almost no effort on the part of cutting through. The dogs dig in, the chain does its thing. Always be watchful for old wires, any metal or rocks. Any of those will be repeated sharpenings for your chain and can be dangerous.


Agree. With a sharp chain no need to force anything. It will glide thru on its own weight. If you see sawdust coming out, chain or at least some teeth are dull.


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Another I belive in is to stop when you are tired. Don't overexert yourself. You want all of your facilities at their peak. A chain saw is not a lawn mower. If you screw up with a lawn mower you cut over some flowers, you screw up with a chain saw and you get a nickname of "Stumpy".


----------



## lenray (Dec 17, 2001)




----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

always wear chaps!!! http://www.arboristsite.com/community/


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

All of the tips offered are excellent, but for me the two most important are always wear chaps and stop when your tired. I keep a pair of jeans with a very nasty ragged rip across the mid thigh area as a reminder to what can happen when you get tired and don't have chaps on. I got real lucky as it missed flesh, but it damn sure scared the hell out of me! It took me a couple of lessons on the getting tired part and besides the jeans I also have a snow shoe with a chunk missing from the toe area. I now stop as soon as I begin to feel tired and always wear protective gear. When you are back in the woods by yourself without cell service and have an accident you might as well say your prayers because it is all over, chainsaws ARE NOT forgiving!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

PerchOnly said:


> Another I belive in is to stop when you are tired. Don't overexert yourself. You want all of your facilities at their peak.


Along with all of the other advise, THIS is very important!

When I started cutting my own years ago, I had a mentor. I worked with him for a while (couple of years) - he'd run the saw, I'd watch and clear brush. Gradually we switched roles. I have a great deal of respect for the chainsaw. And to this day, I NEVER CUT WOOD ALONE. ALWAYS have someone with you even if just to watch and call 911 if need be.


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

I was always taught if you're taking more than 2 steps, the chain brake goes on

kinda goes with being complacent. 

Make sure your cutting area is clear and you have an escape route


and WEAR EAR PROTECTION!


----------

